# Skunked!



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

:yuck: I am home on an unexpected sick day after Casey and Samson encountered a skunk in our backyard at 5;50 this morning. Casey took the brunt of the shot and Sam got the collateral damage. Casey needed a trip to the vet for eye drops--he must have had his face right in its butt! Lots of dunking in peroxide/baking soda and dish soap (5 times now for Casey!) Sam is a bit better off, so he is currently allowed in the kitchen while Casey is airing in the sunshine. I am currently baking cinnamon buns to try to make the house smell a bit nicer--hopefully it will work!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! Skunk smell is so hard to get out. I've found the peroxide method the best, but it will be there, especially when they get wet until they shed and grow in a new coat. Sorry you have to go through that. Ewww!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel really sorry for you. I have so been there. One time we had guests staying at our house and we had to get up at 4 in the morning to take them to the airport two hours away. I let the dogs out and they both got sprayed really bad. We cleaned them up the best we could and did the four hour round trip to the airport. Then we had to come home to two stinky dogs and wash them over and over. I was so tired. I hope the smell goes away really soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been there for the first time this year... (figures, its when I move from the country into the big city that it finally happens!)

I found toothpaste worked really well... took a lot of the smell out and left a minty fresh smell behind haha.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My friend uses this and really likes it. I haven't tried it yet. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Solution-Skunk-Eliminator-Ounce/dp/B0002APRH4[/ame]

Maybe you could get some for next time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I used Dawn, followed by their usual (both my males got hit bad) Isle of Dogs several times. Towhee only had collateral damage so 2 shampoos and she was fine. The smell came up on the boys when it was wet of humid for several weeks but (knock on wood), with each bathing it was less and less. Faelan has been swimming a lot and he no longer smells even when wet - Casey will occassionally still smell a little after swimming (Casey never lost his undercoat this year).

Good luck!! The sad thing is, I don't think its as offensive to them as it is to us so they may not avoid skinks in the future <sigh>


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Gone thru this with Tazz and Buzz. Tried different products but what you are using, worked the best for me. (peroxide, baking soda and dish detergent). When Tazz was sprayed, he jumped directly on the skunk. I right behind him. It felt like a nuclear cloud, as I felt the droplets slowly falling. Was HORRIBLE. Didn't help that it was Midnight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Liz

Both my Smooch and Snobear got skunked right before Halloween in 2009.
We washed them both with Dawn dishwashing liquid and we had to let them in the house, because it was dark and I would not leave them outside. It took a long time for the skunk smell to leave, and I noticed it most when I'd leave the house and come back in. It's a hazard all of us dog owners face.
Ken and I are getting so we go out first and flash the flashlight around and under the deck before letting Tonka and Tucker out!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Good luck!! The sad thing is, I don't think its as offensive to them as it is to us so they may not avoid skinks in the future <sigh>


Like rolling around on a dead fish or something, yep :doh:. Soon after I adopted Tucker I put him out on his run one night. He took off after something (pepe le pew) and snapped his choke chain collar he came with right in half chasing that thing. I still have the two pieces of that chain collar hanging on a wall in my workshop, his strength throughout life amazed me. Snapped the end off his leather lead once too going after a stray cat.

Hey, could be worse, could have been a porcupine. That skunk stink will rear it's ugly head for a while whenever they get damp, what fun :no:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I remember all to well when my former cocker spaniel Katie got skunked(more than once by the way). Our go to was to bathe in Dawn dish soap, already mentioned. Rinse with a two pack of original Massengil disposable douche. It worked prettey well, I must say. I think it's the vinegar that cuts the odor, much like the baking soda as previously mentioned.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My groomer used a 50/50 rinse with Listerine on RDog and it seemed to help...a little. Leave in for a couple of minutes and then re-rinse. And be prepared to smell skunk each time they get wet for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Casey, after 5 washings, especially around the head/chest area, and now dry, is not actually smelling so bad...or I am just used to it! Samson seems fine too. I am exhausted and my hands are totally dried out from all of the peroxide stuff. I've tried lots of other products (even the vet's deodorizing baths) but this solution seems to work the best...you just have to watch out for their eyes...hard if they've got a direct hit like casey did! Used this as a baking excuse and have lots of scented candles going, so its actually quite habitable in my house today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Liz

So glad the baking and candles are making your house smell good. I remember how hard it is, but what can you do, I won't make my dogs live outside!!

When Smooch and Snobear were skunked I think it lasted for about a month - it grew tolerable. When I really noticed it is when I left the house for instance to go to church and came back! Wow!!
This happened to us before Halloween 2009!!! Guess the skunks like to do the trick or treating, too!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear this; it is miserable!


----------

